# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Xin thông tin về step 5phase

## Diyodira

Nhờ mấy bác có kinh nghiệm step phán dùm mình nha, đóan nó là step 5phase 1.5A? Tìm chẳng thấy thông tin gì về em nó.



Thanks .

----------


## Diyodira

Sao thấy cả nhà chẳng ai nhúc nhích hết ta, căng à nha, thanks.

----------


## anhxco

Con ni nhìn có vẽ khủng đó bác, chắc là 5 phase vì thấy modle có số 5 ( nhưng cũng có thể là unipolar), rẻ thì bác cứ quất 1 em về ngâm cứu, chân cẳng thì mở board ra cũng dễ đoán thôi.
Manual e search không ra, con này cũng chạy có full với half step thui à.

----------


## Diyodira

> Con ni nhìn có vẽ khủng đó bác, chắc là 5 phase vì thấy modle có số 5 ( nhưng cũng có thể là unipolar), rẻ thì bác cứ quất 1 em về ngâm cứu, chân cẳng thì mở board ra cũng dễ đoán thôi.
> Manual e search không ra, con này cũng chạy có full với half step thui à.


Thanks bác, mình nghĩ là 5phase 1.4A, rẽ quá chời, em quất hết thùng đâu gần 30 em mà hết 11 heniken, mới leng keng. Còn mấy em spin italy 6.5kw 600hz er32 đẹp mê hồn luôn đang ép giá nó.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này ở VN hay bên nhật vậy anh ? Nghe spindle là hip mắt rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chà nhanh lên bác đi vô đi ra để có hàng tung ra cho rom rả - nếu còn quạt loại hôm trước em đăng ký luôn 50 cái nữa nhé

----------


## Diyodira

> Chà nhanh lên bác đi vô đi ra để có hàng tung ra cho rom rả - nếu còn quạt loại hôm trước em đăng ký luôn 50 cái nữa nhé


Hi hi... Em không phải dân mua bán bác ơi, bữa dọn kho cho gọn bớt thôi, mấy thứ đó mua chắc 5 năm rồi, bệnh nhặt ve chai của em ăn vào máu rồi, làm không hết 5 năm sau dọn tiếp.
Thân mến.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Hoho inbox bác phát, spindle khủng bố đấy dùng cho việc gì bác nhỉ, k biết giá có khủng bố k

----------


## Nam CNC

@anhxco tất nhiên là giá khủng hoảng luôn rồi, em đây nghe báo lại mà muốn xỉu, mà nghe đồn bác chủ không phải dân mua bán , đang deal giá về xài hehehe. Chạy 600Hz bác nghĩ khủng không ? em đoán hàng của Colombo. Giá này bác chủ có deal thì cũng tự xài luôn, anh em trên đây không chịu thấu đâu.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco tất nhiên là giá khủng hoảng luôn rồi, em đây nghe báo lại mà muốn xỉu, mà nghe đồn bác chủ không phải dân mua bán , đang deal giá về xài hehehe. Chạy 600Hz bác nghĩ khủng không ? em đoán hàng của Colombo. Giá này bác chủ có deal thì cũng tự xài luôn, anh em trên đây không chịu thấu đâu.


DD CNC chuyên nghiệp mà không chịu thấu là sao bác Nam (em học bác Marl chút cho nó vui cửa vui nhà)  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> DD CNC chuyên nghiệp mà không chịu thấu là sao bác Nam (em học bác Marl chút cho nó vui cửa vui nhà)


Đúng rồi, khủng với lái thôi, so ra rẻ bèo nhèo hơn cá kèo nữa mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

em bán nhiều spindle nên ước lượng được gía nào anh em có thể mua được , nếu em xài thì vô tư , em từng đi singapore mua đồ mới ráp máy nên thấy đồ cũ gía bèo nhèo
, anh có mua thì anh xài mấy con tuỳ anh , có dư nhớ nhượng lại cho em thì ok , em mê nó rồi.

----------


## Diyodira

Cho mình hỏi có bác nào gặp 5phase step driver mà tốc độ của 2 chiều khác nhau chưa? một chiều có tốc độ gần gấp đôi chiều ngược lại.
Thanks

----------


## nhatson

bệnh mà cũng phải lựa bệnh độc mới chịu là sao  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

> Cho mình hỏi có bác nào gặp 5phase step driver mà tốc độ của 2 chiều khác nhau chưa? một chiều có tốc độ gần gấp đôi chiều ngược lại.
> Thanks


hi`hi`, ai lại sản xuất cái driver kì cục vậy ạ, bác kiểm tra lại tài liệu driver set lại thử ạ.
bác dùng driver gì ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Làm cái driver đó khó hơn là driver thường đó bác. Mà bác làm gì mà đụng tới con drivr đó vậy?

----------


## Diyodira

Bộ step 5phase mycom, nó điều khiển trục z của một máy chuyên lấy dấu phôi để khoan, khi z xuống thì tốc độ khỏang 1/2 so với lên, cái này là chắc trong bo nó sét rồi, đang định tháo ra xem mà vướng irf tùm lum hà.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Driver Servo thường có hộp số điện tử có thể thay đổi được bằng chân input. Driver step này chắc là chuyên dụng rồi nên có cơ cấu giống như vậy.

----------


## Gamo

Chắc bác chỉ có nước kiếm 1 con driver mycom mới thôi. Bọn Mycom hay đấu motor 5 pha dạng hình sao nên gắn driver hãng khác vào ko chạy.

Em có 1 con bác thích thì tặng bác nhưng công suất nó nhỏ lắm, chạy cái máy bác chắc ko nổi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Driver Servo thường có hộp số điện tử có thể thay đổi được bằng chân input. Driver step này chắc là chuyên dụng rồi nên có cơ cấu giống như vậy.


Servo thì phẻ ru rồi nhỉ.

Bạn Gamo: vậy hẹn bác CN này đc khg, gặp ăn sáng phê pháo luôn há.
Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

Hình sao thì vexta có driver UDX đó bác, như là UDX5114..v.v Em cũng để giành đc 2 bộ mới keng xà beng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Servo thì phẻ ru rồi nhỉ.
> 
> Bạn Gamo: vậy hẹn bác CN này đc khg, gặp ăn sáng phê pháo luôn há.
> Thanks.


Hehe, ok bác. Để em xin phép vợ rồi alo bác nhé.

----------


## ghoang

> Driver Servo thường có hộp số điện tử có thể thay đổi được bằng chân input. Driver step này chắc là chuyên dụng rồi nên có cơ cấu giống như vậy.


Không cần step driver chuyên dụng đâu bác Kem. rất nhiều driver đời mới của các hãng em thấy có thể chạy ở 2 tốc độ ví dụ như RKD514 của vexta: switch DATA1 và DATA2 để chỉnh 2 loại vi bước khác nhau và có chân C/S để chọn từng loại.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, nhatson, solero, trungdt

----------


## Diyodira

Mới nhặt 1 bộ về vừa test xong, cũng bị y chang, mycom ups50. Không biết trường hợp này soft hay harware quýêt định, tìm data thấy nó bị thay thế model mới hết chơn.
Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

> Mới nhặt 1 bộ về vừa test xong, cũng bị y chang, mycom ups50. Không biết trường hợp này soft hay harware quýêt định, tìm data thấy nó bị thay thế model mới hết chơn.
> Thanks.


Nó có liên quan gì đến 1pusle hay 2 pulse không ạ!?

----------

